# testical issues



## ohsnapitscharity (May 7, 2009)

my rabbits testicles seem....shriveled? not all of it just the back of them and brownish...anyone else hearrd of this...arent they supposed to be roundish and pink? maybe im slow but im pretty sure they are. HELP!


----------



## Flashy (May 7, 2009)

What colour marking does your bun have? How old is he? At the risk of being stupid, but is he neutered?

It may just be that he is sucking them up when you look, and that other times, when he is more relaxed they are plump like they should be. 

Could you maybe post a picture?


----------



## tonyshuman (May 7, 2009)

A picture would help. Also, do you know what scent glands are? They are pockets near the anus/testicles that contain a brown waxy substance. If it were just a texture change, he would just be sucking them up, but the color change bothers me. Not long ago there was a bunny on here with melanoma on his testicle!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 7, 2009)

*ohsnapitscharity wrote: *


> my rabbits testicles seem....shriveled? not all of it just the back of them and brownish...anyone else hearrd of this...arent they supposed to be roundish and pink? maybe im slow but im pretty sure they are. HELP!



When a rabbit is afraid or ( other times also )they can shrink their testicles up so quickly that you can barely find them 

happens a lot at the shelter which often leads to problems sexing the rabbit for some people

the shrivelled testicle will look brownish and just like shriveled skin . 
but it is normal
at other times they will be full looking and pink


----------



## ohsnapitscharity (May 7, 2009)

i will post a picture tomorrow


----------



## edwinf8936 (May 7, 2009)

Has he been swimming in a cold pool? HA HA. First, I take it he isn't neutered, I would look into that first.



ed


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 8, 2009)

Neutering isn't a result of this? A just or recently neutered bun may have this reaction. Not sure.


----------



## ohsnapitscharity (May 8, 2009)

turns out it was just a build up of dirt on the testicles not sure why it looked shriveled but went to take the picture today and it was all better im so relieved!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 8, 2009)

that is a build up of wax in the scent glands. The can be cleaned by using q-tips and mineral oil


----------



## ohsnapitscharity (May 8, 2009)

and how would you do that?


----------



## Maureen Las (May 8, 2009)

http://www.fuzzy-rabbit.com/hfaq.htm

http://www.mn.companionrabbit.org/care/bootcamp_grooming.html
if you are going to do this best to have your vet show you the lst time and / or have someone help you. 
the articles say water but you can also use a little mineral oil to loosen the debris. 
I'll try to find something with pictures for you.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 8, 2009)

Whew! I clean my guys' out monthly by dipping q-tips in the baby oil and then just gently rubbing on the crusty stuff to get it out. At the shelter, I just use water instead of baby oil because we don't have baby oil. It's not as easy to dissolve the waxy stuff, but it still works.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 8, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldSCV9qY3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldSCV9qY3c[/ame]

this is good but I never saw a rabbit lay still like this so don't expect it to be this easy


----------



## ohsnapitscharity (May 9, 2009)

alright thanks so much for all your answers

uhmm one more thing though im still not sure how far to clip the toenails like im not sure my rabbits toenails are even long for a rabbit but it hurts bad when then scratch me....so help on that would be nice...

oh and can you get a rabbit declawed? or is it cruel and unusal that i even ask. im sorry if it is i just want to know:?

i forgot to ask...is it painful/uncomfortable for them to have their scent glands clean??

and how much would this cost if i took it to a local vet and if you know any close to me that would be excellent


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 9, 2009)

1st You can't declaw a rabbit. When you clip the nails you want to cut them close to the quick
2nd It shouldn't be painfull to clean the scent glands. This something that you can do or do it with help
3rd cost should be around $0 as you can do it all at home


----------



## ohsnapitscharity (May 9, 2009)

do i have to get special clippers to clip the nails? im just so scared somehow im going to clip to quick :'(


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 9, 2009)

You can use dog nail clippers. If the buns nails are clear you can see the quick, if there dark just take off a little at a time


----------



## ohsnapitscharity (May 9, 2009)

ok someday very soon im going to get the courage to try it.
can i by any chance use like regular toenail clippers or something because i dont have any dog clippers (i take my dog to get hers done)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 9, 2009)

umm I'm not sure if you'd want to use regular toenail clippers. I'd wait and see if someone else has to say.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 9, 2009)

I would find a vet who is knowledgeable about rabbits and have the vet demonstrate the procedure to you or (if you are uncomfortable ) do it for you. 

if you are near a rabbit rescue or house rabbit society you may be able to contact them for help..

I wouldn't try it yourself if you are uncomfortable


----------



## ohsnapitscharity (May 10, 2009)

here in columbia sc...i doubt theres anything really rabbit related  sucks for me....but there are food places and one or two places that i know of that sell them


----------



## Maureen Las (May 10, 2009)

*ohsnapitscharity wrote: *


> here in columbia sc...i doubt theres anything really rabbit related  sucks for me....but there are food places and one or two places that i know of that sell them



There are some vets in Columbia ; usually they don't charge very much for a nail trim and sometimes even a vet tech can help you 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11630&forum_id=9


----------



## ohsnapitscharity (May 10, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## ohsnapitscharity (May 10, 2009)

so you think the one in petsmart would be good for my rabbits because i take my dog there for checkups every now and then i just didnt think they would know what to do with a rabbit


----------

